# Simply Copy & Paste COD4



## b0k1 (May 25, 2008)

hey, is it possible if you have cod4 installed on another computer, can you just simply copy and paste the whole folder onto another computer and play? i know this works with warcraft III but does it with cod4, set aside serial key problems.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Probably not.
There wouldn't be any registry entries for COD 4 on the new computer and most games won't run without them.

You could try though.


----------



## b0k1 (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the reply  so what exactly is a registry entry?  is it possible to download them or something from sites to put on the new computer? thanks 

-b0k1


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if you're looking to bring your profile onto another computer just copy over your profile folder.

C:\games\Activision\Cal of Duty 4- Modern Warfare\players\profliles


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

You could simply export the registry entries for COD 4 from the old machine and install them on the new one.
Go Start > Run > Type 'regedit' > Then have a look in HKEY_CURRENT_USER and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
Find the folder related to COD 4 , right click on them and select 'Export'.
Then copy them over to the new computer and double click to install them.


----------



## b0k1 (May 25, 2008)

waiiiit this registrys are only to keep profiles yeh? i dont care about that, i mean is it possible to play the game, dont event want singleplayer anymore just multiplayer, to play it fresh start without any troubles? do i need these registrys to play the game or they just profiles and saved games etc etc


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

The registry is required to run most games, but some games recreate their own registry entries when you try and run it (usually only older games).
It has nothing to do with your profile/saved games.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Wouldn't it be much easier to just install the game from the original disc?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

And don't game licenses require one set of discs per computer?


----------

